# Value of Massey Harris 44 special?



## Scooter2368 (Nov 5, 2010)

My father in law is trying to find the market value of his Massey Harris 44 special.

Any thoughts on it's value? I have searched the classifieds but he wants "market" value.

I have found out that there is a Tractor "Blue Book" but I don't know if he's going to spend the money to buy that??

You can email me at [email protected] if you like.

Thanks.


----------

